# First Post Issues



## ElRoy79 (Aug 15, 2018)

I joined yesterday and initially I was only able to post in the New Members Introduction section. I wanted to post my issue in the Physical and Mental Illness section but I kept getting the Https 500 error. Eventually it let me post only telling me I had to wait for approval. This was yesterday probably somewhere between 3PM - 4PMish Eastern Standard Time. I kept refreshing then I found a post in the Guidelines section from 2015 with someone asking about the same thing. They were told to wait as moderators aren't scheduled, etc. I know I could probably wait a little longer, but at this point I'm wondering if yesterday's technical hiccups on the site may not have sent my first post into oblivion? If so, I would be fine with that since I think I posted way too much initially and I probably need to crop down some of the background information on my issue.

So, the issue is can anyone in the moderator and admin group see my post or has it been obliderated by the forum's hiccups yesterday?


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

I have fixed it for you. 

The site algorithm occasionally assigns new members to a group that needs mod approval.

You are now approved and should be able to post in all sections but the private section, which requires you be a site contributor or to meet a minimum post count.

If you experience any more issues, PM me or one of the other moderators so we can look into it:
@EleGirl @MattMatt @lifeistooshort @MEM2020 @Amplexor


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ElRoy79 (Aug 15, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Is it fixed? Another poster I "fixed" (I use the word lightly...lol) is still having problems.


ElRoy79 said:


> Thanks!


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ElRoy79 (Aug 15, 2018)

My post showed up. Can you see it? It's "Depressed Wife" under Physical and Mental Illness.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

I see it. Welcome to TAM.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ElRoy79 (Aug 15, 2018)

Thanks again!


----------

